# Scotland CIS cup 23-24.09



## A_Skywalker (Sep 22, 2008)

Celtic v Livingston

23/09/2008 19:45 BST
  1.15 6.00 13.00 All Bets (1) 
Dundee U. v Airdrie

23/09/2008 19:45 BST
  1.35 4.20 7.50 All Bets (1) 
Dunfermline v St. Mirren

23/09/2008 19:45 BST
  2.75 3.30 2.25 All Bets (1) 
Falkirk v Queen of South

23/09/2008 19:45 BST
  1.60 3.60 4.75 All Bets (1) 
Morton v Inverness

23/09/2008 19:45 BST
  4.00 3.50 1.75 All Bets (1) 
Kilmarnock v Aberdeen

24/09/2008 19:45 BST
  2.30 3.20 2.75 All Bets (1) 
Motherwell v Hamilton

24/09/2008 19:45 BST
  1.80 3.40 3.80 All Bets (1) 
Partick T. v Rangers

24/09/2008 19:45 BST
  9.00 5.00 1.25 All Bets (1)


----------

